# Balloon Molly still not doing well



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

My balloon molly male has been isolated in the breeding net for a couple of weeks now. He still has that "air bubble" by his anal fins. Under stress he will spin. I think he might have spinning disease along with what ever this bubble thing is on his bum. I think its time I think about euthanasia. I feed him nothing but anti biotic food and algae. I rarely see him poop and I don't notice any in the net. 

Any suggestions before I put him down (was going to do that when I got back from spring break)*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you ever try an anti-parasitic med? Internal type?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, Im feeding him Anti Parasite med fish food for internal parasites by jungle. He just isn't improving. When I massaged his tummy, he went poo, but I cant remember him going since then. Maybe I will try that again *sigh*


----------

